# Hobbit Fans!!!!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well BCA I don't know how many of you are fans of the Lord of the Rings series, but for those of you that have been living under a rock (or in a tank) the Hobbit is now in theatres. I for one have am a huge LOTR fan and i'm pretty excited about the whole thing, especially now that i have a 3D TV! What is really neat is that Peter Jackson has been putting up video blogs for the last year showing behind the scenes stuff before the movie even came out. They just posted the last (10th) video on his youtube channel.

check them out


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

can someone remind me how to embed video? it's been a while


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm going through the 3 LOTR movies right now. Just about finished the 12 hour marathon. Still remembered working at the theatres back in the days having to sit through and preview the film before release, so hard to sit through a 3 hour movie 

Embedding videos.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...7/how-post-embedded-youtube-videos-bca-24101/


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the link!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Wow, Peter Jackson's lost a lot of weight from the first LOTR. Great to see him in great health. 
Movie is going to be awesome. I waited 10 years for this since the release of Fellowship.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya he really has! watch this one... #4 is all about the camera systems they used


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I am a big nerd and loved the LOTR movies and the Hobbit book. The Hobbit was a beautifully done movie. The CGI and HD is so real it gives me a headache. Music was amazing and the cinematic were too. I only found that it dragged like crazy at some points, made it boring to watch.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

great movie but i agree there wasnt enough short scenes just really long scenes


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i don't know what you guys are talking about! i just went tonight and thought the entire thing was amazing! I love the book so i was very happy to see the story told almost exactly like it appears in the text. I'll recommend this to anyone. I was hooked through the entire movie and didn't realize it was 3 hours till i checked my phone.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Weird the want a trilogy for one book yet the actual trilogy only got 1 movie per book

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya i agree it is a bit much, but really after watching the first one, let them drag on as long as they want cause that was awesome! lol


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Big LOTR fan.......went to see "The Hobbit" today. Excellent flic. If you go make sure to see it in 3D


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

outstanding movie. much better than the cartoon movie from the 70 's. very epic. maybe go and reread the book again.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

My wife and I had a rare trip to the Movies on the 23rd. The Hobbit 3D is the only way to go! I loved LOTR, and thought this was better!


----------

